# Help with finding the best prohormones, designers, etc..



## reloaded50 (May 12, 2016)

I've been out of the game for quite some time now. In my line of work it isn't feasible to take any illegal substances, so my question is, what are some of the best supplements out right now? I've taken Super DMZ and Methadrol in the past and loved both, but unfortunately they're both gone. I'm looking for pure mass with my first run, and then to dry out and harden up with the second cycle. I know what I need for PCT, so that isn't a concern. My only concern is finding the best supplements currently on the market, as I've been out of the loop for a while now as previously stated.


----------



## Anabolik2k (May 13, 2016)

Im no expert, but Im hearing pretty good things about Trest on some supplement forums...

http://phwsupplements.com/trest-elite-by-focused-nutrition-eu/


----------

